# Help I'm turning into my dad



## jambo (Sep 27, 2008)

I am sitting downstairs then go upstairs to get something. When I get upstairs I can't remember what I came upstairs for. I pick up my mobile phone to make a call and after pushing a couple of buttons I realise its the TV remote. I jump into the shower and I'm still wearing my glasses. I am passing the church and I drive into the car park and its not even Sunday. I tell the kids their music is too loud-if you can call _that_ music. 

I am turning into my dad at an alarming rate. Is there any hope? Am I alone? Is the process ireversable? 

Worse than that. If I am turning into my dad, will my wife turn into her mother? 

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 27, 2008)

Sadly, no, the process can't be reversed. 

But if your dad was a decent man then perhaps becoming like him isn't such a bad things. Think of these new "developments" as adding distinction and seasoning to your character.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope. No hope. What was this thread about again?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 27, 2008)

Brad said:


> Nope. No hope. What was this thread about again?




I think it was explaining why I find myself saying:

"Why is every light in the house on, when no one is in the room?" and "Do you think money grows on trees?" to my boy from time to time. 

Sometimes, I speak and yet, I hear my father so clearly, it scares me!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 27, 2008)

No hope. But I hope that your father was someone to emulate and had virtue. I, on the other hand, have to fight off the possibility of becoming my father for it will be the end of me as it was the end of him early in his life. 

I find myself saying to my daughter "because I said so". Told myself that I would never say that and that rationale for my decisions was required. Not any more. Just do it.


----------



## christiana (Sep 27, 2008)

Mirror, mirror on the wall,

I am my mother after all!!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 28, 2008)

My mom was going on and on yesterday about the economy and Israel and other topics, convinced that the Tribulation is now upon us, and I heard myself about to make some ridiculous soothing platitude that sounded remarkably like Dad. Now that's scary - I'm a girl!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 29, 2008)

I read from a Christian forum today that Bush is going to pass the 700B bill by executive order, that we are ruled by secret laws, and the antichrist is about to apear. 

What could I say? I had to inform the poor soul that we are ruled by gnomes and faries.


----------

